# Green milk bottle thread



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

Let's see what round embossed green milk bottles you have.
Here is one of mine.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

Blank slug plate


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## BrentC (Jan 24, 2022)

macjxl said:


> View attachment 234290


What city is the Decker 's dairy from?


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

BrentC said:


> What city is the Decker 's dairy from?


Rochester, NY.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## BrentC (Jan 24, 2022)

macjxl said:


> Rochester, NY.


Thanks. There was a Decker's dairy near Carbondale, Pa.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

BrentC said:


> Thanks. There was a Decker's dairy near Carbondale, Pa.


The only greens I'm aware of from PA were East End Dairy (see earlier picture on this thread) & anecdotally, someone found a shard from Dolfinger, although I've not seen proof of it.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

Here is the other variation of the Alta Crest green quart - the cow,s head is on the opposite side of the bottle.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

Two Weckerle green quarts.The differences are quite subtle. Look at the shape of the K in WECKERLE, & the shape if the Q on the heel


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

Two Big Elm Dairy quarts. The one on the right has the size above the slug plate, but the contents of the slug plates are slightly different as well. Look at the Y in DAIRY relative to the Y in company.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

Here are 6 of the 7 variations of Langs Creamery green quarts known to me.
The 2 on the left were made by Owens & the other 4 were made by Reed.
Apart from the text above the slug plates each of the slug plate contents are slightly different. 
The Owens cursive text joins at the top where the Reed bottles have a gap at the top of the A & the G
The script on the bottle third from the left is very thick.
If I were the client I would have rejected these.
There are also differences at the end of the underscore under Langs relative to the L.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)

I found this picture online.
All of the other pictures I've seen - including my example have rather vague embossing on the slug plate.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)

This is the last of my USA greens.
Known items missing from my collection include the following:

Carrigan's variation
Buckman's Dairy
Hudson Dairy
Langs Creamery variation
Sparks
Steel City
F. J. Woodruff
F. J. Woodworth

Anyone have pictures for my database or items for sale?


----------



## Csa (Jan 25, 2022)

Amazing collection.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2022)

The most green milk bottles I've ever seen in one place. What was the purpose of the green color? Were they trying to protect the milk in a better way?


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 25, 2022)

Interesting, I don't think I ever seen a Green Milk Bottle before. Do you have a Ruby Red Milk? LEON.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)

WesternPA-collector said:


> The most green milk bottles I've ever seen in one place. What was the purpose of the green color? Were they trying to protect the milk in a better way?


They were used to distribute eggnog at Christmas time.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Interesting, I don't think I ever seen a Green Milk Bottle before. Do you have a Ruby Red Milk? LEON.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Jan 26, 2022)

Amazing display!


----------



## macjxl (Jan 26, 2022)

Lbrewer42 said:


> Amazing display!


Thanks. That picture was taken before I'd acquired the Decker & Appleberg greens.
Here's the full collection taken today


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 26, 2022)

WOW, That's alot of nice Milks. LEON.


----------



## embe (Jan 27, 2022)

Nice display, impressive natural light and construction


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Jan 27, 2022)

Since I am not deep into bottles, I had no idea something like this kind of collection could be put together.  I knew there were a few amber ones here and there, but had no idea about the green ones or how many amber ones could be found!  I am stunned by the beauty of this amazing collection.  It makes me wish I had more room for sure!


----------



## macjxl (Jan 27, 2022)

Lbrewer42 said:


> Since I am not deep into bottles, I had no idea something like this kind of collection could be put together.  I knew there were a few amber ones here and there, but had no idea about the green ones or how many amber ones could be found!  I am stunned by the beauty of this amazing collection.  It makes me wish I had more room for sure!


The thing that delights me the most about this hobby is finding variations. Sometimes they are quite subtle & undocumented. (See the pair or Weckerle greens on this thread) My database has become as much as an obsession as my collection. I created it based on the lists in John Tutton's book *Udderly Delightful* & Bill Fishers book *American & Canadian Guide of Amber Milk Bottles *but have added new items as I discover them. It is definitely a work in progress with the US amber quarts information the most comprehensive. Some of the photo's are very ordinary & I overwrite them as I take/receive better ones. If anyone would like a copy send me a PM. I can customize the output to suit your particular area of interest.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 28, 2022)

Following are a few pictures I found online of US green quarts that I don't have.

Hudson Dairy


----------



## macjxl (Jan 28, 2022)

Steel City Dairy


----------



## macjxl (Jan 28, 2022)

Buckman's Dairy


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Jan 28, 2022)

Is there a general price the green ones go for?


----------



## macjxl (Jan 28, 2022)

Lbrewer42 said:


> Is there a general price the green ones go for?


They vary dramatically. The Brighton Place (without the cows head) Lang's Creamery & Weckerle are the most common so they go for  $80 - $250 condition dependent. For some reason the East End Dairy always fetch big bucks - $3000+.


----------



## Csa (Jan 28, 2022)

Yikes! $$. Are all the green milks from NY and were Christmas egg nog bottles or did other green milks exist. Also, please speak again to the 6oz ambers you have on your awesome display case(upper right as I recall) I think you mentioned those a while ago. Where are those from !!


----------



## macjxl (Jan 28, 2022)

Csa said:


> Yikes! $$. Are all the green milks from NY and were Christmas egg nog bottles or did other green milks exist. Also, please speak again to the 6oz ambers you have on your awesome display case(upper right as I recall) I think you mentioned those a while ago. Where are those from !!


My understanding is that all US green "milk bottles" were for egg nog & all but two were from NY. Canada had a generic imperial quart green plus one from Caulfield Dairy. I don't know what they were used for specifically. I have a few greens from other countries which I'll upload later. The 6oz ambers were for KAZOL which is a fermented milk product. All five of mine are from from IL, four from Chicago & one from Huntley.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 28, 2022)

Conical milk bottle from Holland ~1910, & the other four are from Great Britain.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 29, 2022)

A few from Eastern Europe


----------



## cor3y7 (Feb 2, 2022)

Beautiful! I've never seen green ones before.


----------



## jdennis (Feb 3, 2022)

Wow!  Didn't know these even existed, I would have seen them and thought that they were repros.   Green is my favorite color; going to have to start looking for these.  Thanks for sharing!  Beautiful!


----------



## macjxl (Feb 4, 2022)

Anecdotally there was a green quart from Hartman Dairy in Ohio. I've never seen proof of this.


----------



## macjxl (Feb 12, 2022)

A pint from Australia


----------



## macjxl (Feb 19, 2022)

Technically a milk bottle, kumyss is fermented mare's milk. From Mt Vernon, New York


----------



## Len (Feb 20, 2022)

Macjxl, et al,

Love those bright green milkers! I've never seen any here in CT. Nice collection. You even managed an intact Owens-Ill. paper label on one. Bravo.


----------



## macjxl (Mar 25, 2022)

FAKE pint available in a bunch of different colors. No wad seat.


----------



## macjxl (Mar 25, 2022)

Another green FAKE. This one's a quart baby face.


----------



## macjxl (Mar 25, 2022)

One more FAKE. These bottles with a pour spout are available in a bunch of different colors.


----------



## macjxl (Mar 25, 2022)

One more FAKE green. These are out there in a bunch of sizes & colors. Not the best picture - I got it off the 'web. Embossing at the top says Grandma Wheaton's Whole Milk.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up on these.


----------



## macjxl (Apr 16, 2022)

One Liter from Uruguay


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 17, 2022)

They come in green too!!!!!?????


----------



## macjxl (Apr 21, 2022)

Screwtop said:


> They come in green too!!!!!?????


Haha. That one is the first I've seen in bright green. I bought it on Etsy - it's still in the post. Here are the two that I had already from the same vendor.


----------



## webe142 (Apr 25, 2022)

I saw earlier in the thread that green glass suggests it held eggnog.  Would that meaning have lasted into the acl era?  I noticed everything you have posted is embossed.....


----------



## macjxl (Apr 26, 2022)

webe142 said:


> I saw earlier in the thread that green glass suggests it held eggnog.  Would that meaning have lasted into the acl era?  I noticed everything you have posted is embossed.....


The USA bottles were definitely used for egg-nog at Christmas time. I don't collect ACL bottles so I haven't researched whether these were used into the ACL era. There are certainly USA ACL green milk bottles out there, but I don't know if these were used for egg-nog.


----------



## macjxl (Dec 10, 2022)

Here is a variation to the Carrigan's posted earlier. I haven't managed to acquire one of these yet.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2022)

I heard there is only one true/real cobalt blue Milk made. For a Hotel I think it was. Is this True & do you have one? LEON.


----------



## macjxl (Dec 10, 2022)

True for the USA. Half pint made for Hotel Sherman College Inn. Mine is cracked. Mint examples a very rare.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2022)

That's nice, hand grippers on the side with the indentations. LEON.


----------



## macjxl (Dec 29, 2022)

Bottle on the left arrived in the post today. Both the bottle mold & slug plates are different. Above the slug plate, check the position of the L in Liquid relative to the N in One above. In the slug plate, check the position of the R in Rochester relative to the L in Place above. There are lots of other subtle differences. The more you look, the more you'll spot.


----------

